# Maverick County Buck



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I connected on this buck friday afternoon, about 5:45 pm. One shot from my 7stw did the job, he made it about 10yds and collapsed.


----------



## Crazy fisher (Apr 13, 2006)

Great Buck!!


----------



## Crazy fisher (Apr 13, 2006)

The RUT is ON!!!


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Big Buck, congrats, how old? what's his score? Thanks for the picture.


----------



## garza (Dec 27, 2006)

That Is Incredible


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Dang! That's a cool-looking buck. Congratulations.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

asolde said:


> Big Buck, congrats, how old? what's his score? Thanks for the picture.


8yrs old. What do you think he scores?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Just a quick guess maybe 160.

Charlie


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

Great Buck. Congrats! I would probably say about 165-169 or so.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I like his unusual antlers...congratulations.

TH


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Very Nice buck.


----------



## 40inchred (Nov 14, 2007)

what a deer


----------



## Ranch Dog (Dec 25, 2007)

That is an outstanding buck!


----------



## KILLROY (Jul 2, 2005)

Wow what a Buck!I would like to kill one like that


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Unique antlers...quite a trophy..congratulations!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Fantastic deer. Congratulations to you.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

score?

gross 173


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

John Paul said:


> score?
> 
> gross 173


 Getting closer!


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

how old was he


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Really, Really nice!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow that is a killer buck


----------



## bigr382000 (May 28, 2006)

i bet he's closer to 180......you da-man-nice buck


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

very nice buck and my score guess is 183


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice Exceptional Deer!


----------



## O/G SALTY (Jun 7, 2006)

Was That Kill Near Eagle Pass,tx.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

O/G SALTY said:


> Was That Kill Near Eagle Pass,tx.


The ranch is about 25 miles south of Eagle Pass.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thats a hell of a buck Freeman. I'll guess 176 !!! Well Done


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

He is a low 190 class buck.


----------



## B (May 29, 2007)

Great deer


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

Beautiful deer. 177 on the score.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Cool buck Jeff!


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Great buck! I love seeing unique antlers like that. I would have to say he is the type of buck I have dreamed about for a long time!

I have some frineds that hunt south of Eagle Pass on a large place. Probably pretty close to you?


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Heck of a deer and a cool picture/pose.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

The deer scored 181 6/8'' gross.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

wow, that buck has some character!:cheers:


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Jfreeman said:


> The deer scored 181 6/8'' gross.


Great buck, congrats! How long are his beams?


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

That's a great buck and a hell of a score. Anything in the 180's up is
a true trophy in any state. I underestimated him. Congrats on a brute
of a buck. Later Baker


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Woodrow said:


> Great buck, congrats! How long are his beams?


Mainbeams are 28 4/8'' and 27 3/8.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Jfreeman said:


> Mainbeams are 28 4/8'' and 27 3/8.


 Those are long beams.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Very nice Jeff! Congrats on a monster buck. 28" beams? WOW! You've had an awesome year. How long are the G1's? 9"?


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

El Cazador said:


> Very nice Jeff! Congrats on a monster buck. 28" beams? WOW! You've had an awesome year. How long are the G1's? 9"?


The brows were both 9 2/8''. It's been a great season, how is your season going.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome buck, congrats........


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*buck*

Thats a great deer. I really like the way the ends of each main are the same even though one curves down. Very cool. Congrats.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Very, very nice buck. Congrats to ya.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome deer. I wouldn't have guessed it to score that high. Cool...Were you entered in any contests?


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Jfreeman said:


> The brows were both 9 2/8''. It's been a great season, how is your season going.


Thanks for asking. My season is going better than I expected. I haven't pulled the trigger on a buck yet, but I'm really encouraged by the "up and comers" and I'm seeing some new deer that I hadn't seen before. I'll see what happens, but if I don't see the one I'm looking for? at least I can live vicariously through you guys and the bucks y'all have taken.


----------

